# gouper heaven



## reelhappy (Oct 31, 2007)

saturday 26 myself,cliff and nick drove down to destin to meet roger and lamar. to go fishing on roger's boat a 26 ' world cat. it was my first time leave out of destin. after getting ice at the dock ( 3 dollars a barrel what a deal ) we went caught live bait just out side the pass. was a beautiful morning







so we headed out 22 miles first stop scamp and aj's . i kept getting cut off i bet i lost 5 hooks in the first hour. from there we went farther south and spent most of the day in 350 feet of water 40 miles offshore. saw some dolphin under floating weeds couldn't get them to bite. trolled a bit for dolphin and hoo's no takers. so it was back to the bottom fishing. we were putting fish in the box mingo here scamp there couple of gags a aj and some almaco's.the grouper were getting bigger. here's my biggest to date 31 inches 17 pounds.







well we went searching for more came to a spot roger said scot drop a bait down so i did and fish on and got cut off . so he went down. fish onand could not get it to budge. broke him off. we all went down with baits four out of five ofusbam fish on. and pulled up four nice gags at the same time.







man that was awesome! somewhere in there nick caught a weird fish nobody know?







can anybody tell us what this is ? well it is starting to get late so we ran in to state waters top off with red snapper. it was nice to pull snapper up from 70 feet after fighting amber jacks and grouper in 350 feet all day.







sorry for the heads chopped off. but the total for the day was. 10 red snapper 6 mingos 1 aj 2 almaco jacks 1 blue runner 6 scamp 9 gags and 1 i don't know ? being on the water fishing when the seas are flat with 4 good friendsand the fish are bitingpriceless ! fish on !


----------



## sniper (Oct 3, 2007)

HOLY SMOKES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Awsome catch man!


----------



## el pescador (Dec 17, 2007)

What a haul! That mystery fish looks like a strawberry grouper, or red hind--I just didn't think they ranged this far north.

Of course, some one on the forum caught a huge yellowtail snapper off the Alabama coast last week, so global warming, etc.--who knows--but that's my guess for the I.D.


----------



## gotwake7 (Apr 4, 2008)

man that is a perfect day for sure. Great report, and some very nice fish.


----------



## mpmorr (Oct 3, 2007)

Man that is some good times and some great eating, congrats.:bowdown


----------



## Lickety-Split (Oct 3, 2007)

wow,what a day!!! congrats!!!


----------



## BuckWild (Oct 2, 2007)

Looks like a spineycheek scorpionfish. Not a grouper or hind. Did you keep it? Good eating. Nice haul.


----------



## reelhappy (Oct 31, 2007)

yes we did keep the fish nick took it home to eat! and yes this was saturday 26 out of destin it was foggy on and off all morning but nice little to no wind out 40 miles. was a nice smooth ride in . we went south then east at one point we were closer to panama city than destin. nice weed lines out 30 to 35 miles holding small dolphin and bait. but no wahoo's.


----------



## Sniper Spear-It (Jan 16, 2008)

Excellent report. that does look like a scorpion fish. Carefull i am noot sure about the intrael secretion during cleaning. may make you sick if any blood or fluid touches the meat and is not washd off thoroughly before eating.


----------



## el pescador (Dec 17, 2007)

> *BuckWild (4/29/2008)*Looks like a spineycheek scorpionfish. Not a grouper or hind. Did you keep it? Good eating. Nice haul.




I stand corrected. Good call.


----------



## parrothead (Oct 1, 2007)

Nice catch !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :bowdown:bowdown:bowdown:bowdown

Scott


----------



## BuckWild (Oct 2, 2007)

> *hossfly (4/29/2008)*ok guys you said that was this saturday????
> 
> It was blowing out of the east about 15 knots with a 2 foot sea all day, and a light chop
> 
> That picture shows not a cloud in the sky and flat calm. So when did yall catch those fish??




Obviously you werent on the water saturday hossfly. :doh No wind or chop until mid afternoon. Stop busting peoples balls over a report. That's why alot of people don't post reports because of the bashing that starts.:banghead:banghead


----------



## Lucky Strike (Apr 17, 2008)

Awesome Report and Pics. I am sooooo jealous. I love catching grouper, but haven't been able to get out that far yet. Congrats :bowdown :bowdown :bowdown :clap :clap :clap


----------



## wrightackle (Oct 29, 2007)

Man what a day of fishing. There is two different gulfs out there. If you check those offshore bouys a lot of times it will show almost no seas while you are getting your brains beat out in close. Particularly that afternoon seabreeze is brutal. Those guys way offshore are fishing in totally different circumstances.


----------



## 401 Cay (Sep 30, 2007)

I was out way to the east and southeast and it was beautiful all day except some fog in the morn.. No rain and smooth as hell.. not sure where you were Hossfly. Great catch by the way..


----------



## Ocean Man (Sep 27, 2007)

Awesome box of Grouper.:clap:clap


----------



## FenderBender (Oct 2, 2007)

Yep, definitly a scorpionfish there, in 4 years of deckhanding and bottom bumping I've only seen one caught... it was my first year deckhanding on the Chulamar right after I'd moved down here from Mississippi. The other deckhand Chris "Bulldog" Burleson pulled him up and got very excited, calling it a "scorpion grouper" and raving about what good sashimi it would make. He threw it up on the fish box, and went to cut into it to filet it and the fish flipped just a little and a spine went DEEP into his thumb! He let out a howl like I'd never heard before and fell to the floor of the boat squeezing his thumb not saying a word, not even cussing like normal! Needless to say it looked like the worst pain I've ever seen someone in, we ended up heating up water to near boiling and sticking his thumb in it to draw out the poison.He didn't work anymore that day, just layed up on the floor in the wheelhouse with his head by the air conditioning :doh The next day his thumb turned black under the nail where it stuck him kinda like whn you smash you thumb with a hammer. I never tried the fish, but the meat sure looked good!

Moral of the story: Don't try and filet highly venemous spined fish while they are still alive, no matter how good they taste


----------



## Wild Injun (Oct 15, 2007)

That is definately a scorpion fish and I must say a fine catch of groupers!WTG


----------



## konz (Oct 1, 2007)

Awesome catch......so uh, you brining any grouper fillets to the meeting tomorrow....haha!


----------



## yankee (Oct 1, 2007)

I hope they bring some to the Pensacola Recreational Fishing Association Meeting on May 13th as they are the president and members of the club. So are you going to bring some ? Love the pict .


----------



## Brad King (Sep 30, 2007)

> *FenderBender (4/30/2008)*Yep, definitly a scorpionfish there, in 4 years of deckhanding and bottom bumping I've only seen one caught... it was my first year deckhanding on the Chulamar right after I'd moved down here from Mississippi. The other deckhand Chris "Bulldog" Burleson pulled him up and got very excited, calling it a "scorpion grouper" and raving about what good sashimi it would make. He threw it up on the fish box, and went to cut into it to filet it and the fish flipped just a little and a spine went DEEP into his thumb! He let out a howl like I'd never heard before and fell to the floor of the boat squeezing his thumb not saying a word, not even cussing like normal! Needless to say it looked like the worst pain I've ever seen someone in, we ended up heating up water to near boiling and sticking his thumb in it to draw out the poison.He didn't work anymore that day, just layed up on the floor in the wheelhouse with his head by the air conditioning :doh The next day his thumb turned black under the nail where it stuck him kinda like whn you smash you thumb with a hammer. I never tried the fish, but the meat sure looked good!
> 
> Moral of the story: Don't try and filet highly venemous spined fish while they are still alive, no matter how good they taste




Dude' that is a hilarious story!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :clap


----------



## how2fish (Jan 21, 2008)

I'm soooo jealous I just have to say something negative..but I can't !!Thats a great day fishing and catching for certain and for sure Congrats!!!!:clap


----------



## Lucky #9 (Jan 5, 2008)

GREAT CATCH! We were out Saturday also...to the east, nice & calm. But we sure did not have as good day as your crew did...Good Job!:bowdown:bowdown


----------



## ChrisH2O (Oct 4, 2007)

Nice catch... Still doesn't compare to my monster grouper I caught today in the Bay....:letsdrink


----------



## Capt. Delynn (Oct 4, 2007)

Congrates Capt. Rog

You are the man. That is a fine haul. You guys are definitely fishing with one of the best. He is a great capt. andone of the finest people I know. Take care ofyour captain and he will take care of you. Looks likehe sure is holding up his end of the deal.We fished saturday out of Destin also, the seas were slick as glass.Left the passat 11:00 and back at12:45. Didn't fish long. We ran 27.9 knots and had our feet kicked up on the dash drinking a cold one. (Water for me that is). Had a group of kids. Youngest 6, olderst 9 years old. They got 16 snapper, 1 gag, and 1 scamp. those little guys did greatfor a 1 and 45 min trip. They were all smiles. Got some great video.Keep up the good work and catch some for me.


----------



## Bubba Squid (Feb 22, 2008)

Nice fishing report. I think I've seen your world cat out there(nice boat by the way) What's the name of it? My world cat is the Dawn Marie out of Destin and I have one named the cocamoe out of Pcola. Lets hook up for fishin some time.


----------



## Captain Rog' (Apr 3, 2008)

Bubba Squid,

Is that the Cocamo that was on davis and is now out on the island? Its a little too bumpy to run offshore this weekend. What kind of fishing do you like to do?


----------



## Captain Rog' (Apr 3, 2008)

Scott, It was a real pleasure taking you, Nick, Cliff and Lamar. It makes an easy day to take experienced anglers out. Don't worry about loosing a few fish we need to leave some for seed. That was a fine grouper you caught. Looking foraward to the next trip. You did a great job with the post ,thanks. 





Roger


----------

